

Ask HN: Office share in SOMA? - dnsworks

Is anybody interested in putting together an office share/co-working space in SOMA?<p>Looking at the co-working spaces like Parisoma, the one word that comes to mind is "Overpriced". When I look on craigslist, I see serviced offices and subleases that run $12-14 per square ft. Even if you expect 25% overhead for DSL, power, whatever, on a 2,000 square foot office space we're talking $2,500 - $2,900/square foot. Share that with 15 people, that's $166 - $199/month/person.
======
ciscoriordan
Interesting that this comes up the same day as
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1032394>.

Recessions are bad for big companies and good for agile startups.

